# welding an auger



## je67 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi

I have a 9.5 hp 29 inch craftsman model c950-52461-0 that has one twisted auger and one cracked auger (at the weld) from so much ice last year. My father gave me this as he bought a new one. I've priced out replacement augers but they are much more than an 11 year old machine is worth so can I just straighten and weld these back up? I was told by a dealer that if I welded them the metal would become brittle but not sure if that was just a sales pitch to either sell me parts or a brand new machine.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow that is quite an image. My Yamaha had a welded auger, worked fine. But if you are damaging them that much in normal use I would imagine that the repaired augers will just get mangled up again. You may want to look at another machine with something sturdier out there.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could probably straighten them out and weld them. While you are at it it might be a good idea to get some scrap metal and weld some braces on it. As bad as they look I wonder if they are rusted onto the shaft. Those shear pins should have broken before they got mangled. Maybe someone replaced the shear pins with normal hardened bolts?

If you take things apart, remember that the left side and right side are different so don't mix them up. Maybe only work on one side at a time.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The welds could end up being stronger than the rest. Ii would weld them and as Shryp mentioned check your pins. MH


----------



## je67 (Oct 19, 2015)

I know it's weird how bad that one auger is - he didn't even know how bad they were which is surprising. The shear bolts were definitely correct although one was pretty mangled. The augers came off pretty easily as they were greased regularly.

I noticed the welds were only done on one side so I will probably weld both sides when I put it back together. The mangled one can just be unwound and welded - I think it will actually come out ok. I agree they could probably use some more bracing being so light and then being beat up like that. I'll weld and test first - if that all holds together I'll add a bit more strength.

This is just a backup for my 44 inch lawn tractor blower - last winter the snow ended up freezing from lots of rain and it all turned to solid ice so the tractor was useless. At least I know I could get the snowblower out without it getting stuck.

Thanks for the replies - I will update once I have tried it with the welded augers - hopefully not for a long time but it all depends on mother nature.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum je67 :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've welded them with a mig welder before. I use a MAPP torch to warm up the metal prior to bending it back in shape. If it's broken off, you may need to slip a shaft in it while welding to keep it all straight. As mentioned, it doesn't hurt to add some reinforcing to the welds with bracing.


----------

